
Ask HN: Which new laptop optimizes (1) keyboard and (2) display? - plg
In the market for a new laptop. I care most about (1) the keyboard and (2) the display. What laptop in today’s crop of new machines optimizes these two together? i.e. this is an AND not an OR
======
snazz
This almost certainly isn’t the answer you wanted, but:
[https://geoff.greer.fm/2019/03/04/thinkpad-x210/](https://geoff.greer.fm/2019/03/04/thinkpad-x210/)

------
yulaow
Lenovo Thinkpad xcarbon

~~~
drakonka
I haven't been up to date with the newer models but I'm not quite satisfied
with my 2016 X1 Carbon keyboard. I just feel like I want a tiiiiny bit more
travel.

